# Specific TEST question!



## NCcarguy (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, just like after EVERY exam, I think it's a good time to remind everyone that you signed an agreement to NOT talk about specific questions that were on the exam. We had someone lose his/her ability to become licensed because they broke that rule ON THIS SITE, so NCEES is watching....keep that info to yourselves.

I'm hoping you all passed though!


----------



## maryannette (Apr 14, 2008)

Good reminder. Big BROTHER is watching.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 14, 2008)

mary said:


> Good reminder. Big BROTHER is watching.


:Chris: :Chris: :Chris:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

mary said:


> Good reminder. Big BROTHER is watching.


h34r: h34r: h34r:

:vadar:

JR


----------



## Vishal (Apr 15, 2008)

Not that I am itching to do this, but just curious, has anyone heard of license being revoked of a person who reveaed the question few years after the exam that he passed? Just curious.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2008)

I thought they just threw out his test.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 15, 2008)

Isn't that the same as revoking a license?


----------



## BluSkyy (Apr 15, 2008)

"lose his/her ability to become licensed" is not the same thin_g_ as having your license revoked, or having your test result thrown out.

losing your ability to become licensed appears to me to be a permanent thing.

having your license revoked implies you're already licensed...you might or might not be able to be licensed again.

having your test result thrown out would mean that you are not going to be licensed this go around. This particular individuals' state board would have to decide whether they would be readmitted to an exam after the disciplinary action. I never heard what the final outcome for this individual was.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 15, 2008)

I believe in that case, his results were thrown out (the exam was not even scored) which is a temporary thing. However, the NCEES also reported him to the Ohio board, and left the decision up to them whether or not to let him take it again. It's a pretty serious ethics violation, so if I were him, I wouldn't hold my breath over every being able to get my license.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 15, 2008)

^^Bingo.


----------



## LionCE (Apr 16, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^^Bingo.


Did this happen on the board?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 16, 2008)

LionCE said:


> Did this happen on the board?


Yep.


----------



## LionCE (Apr 17, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> Yep.


Holy Shizzle! That is definitely going to leave a mark. :smileyballs:


----------



## Fathom (Jun 25, 2008)

How did they know who 'he' was? I just looked at my profile and it's pretty generic...

Kinda like that email that floated around hotmail for a long time that they would pay you X amount of $$ for everyone your forwarded it to. How would they know where to send the check?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Admin folks have access to more information such as IP address. This really did happen and it is a very serious topic.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Jun 25, 2008)

Fathom said:


> How did they know who 'he' was? I just looked at my profile and it's pretty generic...


The article explains that EB provided the IP address associated with the user and the NCEES security team was able to trace it back to him. Without the help from the admins at EB.com, it would have been difficult (although not impossible), for the NCEES to track him down otherwise.

Like it says above:

BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING!!!

:vadar:

:Chris: :Chris: :Chris:


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm definitely not going to discuss specific exam questions here, but I think that the NCEES' actions regarding this rule are a bit overboard. One thing that annoys me is that after I take the test (I have taken it 3 times now, hope I passed in April!), I have no clue what I missed and what I got right. I have to rely on my memory when I get home to check out what I may have messed up, and after two days of testing, my brain is fried, so I end up learning nothing. Just my rant though...

The guy was stupid to post the question (how many times did my proctors remind us that we can't discuss it, ever), but never being able to get his license seems really harsh.


----------



## demax182 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow... Scary... hmy:


----------



## WVUengr (Jun 26, 2008)

my question is why do they care so much, beyond that is an ethics test, it is getting to be like the SATs where the review companies can generate questions so close to the real thing that the possibility for overlap is good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 26, 2008)

NCyankee said:


> my question is why do they care so much, beyond that is an ethics test, it is getting to be like the SATs where the review companies can generate questions so close to the real thing that the possibility for overlap is good.


They care because they reuse questions from test to test. Once they retire a question, it usually ends up in an NCEES sample exam, or some other study material. But when it is still an "active" question, plastering it on the internet would give some people an unfair advantage on the exam.


----------



## F.McBagg (Jul 2, 2008)

does anyone know what web address to look up passing rates for specific exams? I took the Civil PE in NY Oct 2007 and passed in April 2008. Just would like to look at the stats. Also, is it possible to find out your score?


----------

